# 1941 Chain Guard



## rigid76 (Feb 3, 2015)

So I have this 41 Autocycle with this unusual chain guard.  I studied the frame for markings thinking maybe it originally had a deluxe chain guard but there aren't any.  I searched the internet and found 3 1941 Schwinns with this guard, DX with aluminum fenders, cantilever Autocycle with painted fenders, and a C model with painted fenders. So I'm just assuming it's original but would love to find out more about it.  If you have a bike with the guard or literature please post.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't have pics or Catalog but the deluxe guard that year is "Clamped" to chain stay of frame. 1 year only is my understanding. The guard looks the same as post war without the rear frame "Tab" for mount. I hope that makes sense....my understanding explained my way?


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 3, 2015)

It's shown as accessory in the Elgin/Higgins/Hawthorne book.
A quick look and I can only see it 1952 Sears, not shown pre-WWII from what I can see so far.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 3, 2015)

also shown Wards catalog 1939, 1940, 1941, 1942, accessory


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 3, 2015)

Also shown in the Island Cycle Supply catalog reprint...have we figured out what year that catalog is?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 3, 2015)

rigid76 said:


> So I have this 41 Autocycle with this unusual chain guard.  I studied the frame for markings thinking maybe it originally had a deluxe chain guard but there aren't any.  I searched the internet and found 3 1941 Schwinns with this guard, DX with aluminum fenders, cantilever Autocycle with painted fenders, and a C model with painted fenders. So I'm just assuming it's original but would love to find out more about it.  If you have a bike with the guard or literature please post.
> View attachment 194829View attachment 194830



That's not the same guard as on the aluminum fender dx. I'd say it's just aftermarket... 



Would have come with this guard shown below on blue autocycle. It looks like yours has some wear on the stay way back  towards the drop out plate where the clamp would have been


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 3, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


>




fwiw that guard is shown as accessory in the Island catalog also.


----------



## rigid76 (Feb 3, 2015)

Rustjunkie yours is different, I went and looked at the other two 41's and their like mine.  Kinda weird, maybe the kids wanted chrome chain guards and put aftermarket ones on.  Well I'll run with it until a black and creme deluxe guard pops up.  At least it's era correct and has lots of patina.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 3, 2015)

*Chainguards*

Chainguards. Have them both. These are both in the island cycle catalogs as accessories. Rob.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 9, 2015)

My Ranger Cycle Truck has the same guard.  I think mine is a 1940 but it could be a 1941.


----------



## rigid76 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Fattrye for pic, more evidence that these guards are OEM. Must have something to do with war effort and Schwinn used what available, speculation of course.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 9, 2015)

rigid76 said:


> Thanks Fattrye for pic, more evidence that these guards are OEM. Must have something to do with war effort and Schwinn used what available, speculation of course.



I'd say no to OEM.........schwinn would have had plenty of the OEM deluxe wing guards laying around. War effort really didn't start tell after Dec 41 right?... and even some of the supposedly 42 schwinns with an I serial have the standard deluxe guard.  Your standard autocycle BA107 would have had the guard pictured in the 1941 catalog originally or at the very least leftover chrome 40 style feather guard since it has some other 1940 features as well. Along with having the Royal badge which was a pacific northwest hardware or sporting goods company (or so ive been told) they might have taken whatever schwinn cobbled together. New frame with last years parts...or vice versa. ..it all sells the same.. it happened a lot... look at mead..   The 40 guard attached differently and in a different spot.. . Have you looked for marks from a 40 feather guard? I think paint marks from the feather guard rear attachment could be fairly faint.  Imho Some kid bought that out of a catalog back in the day cause he bent his to crap or wanted some shiny chrome bling or traded some other kid his guard for it...  sold as an Accessory.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 9, 2015)

I think i see marks where a 40 feather guard would have attached....


----------



## fattyre (Feb 17, 2015)

Almost 100 percent positive that mine hasn't had any other guard installed.  No marks at all on the seat stay.  The original paint is in really good shape on the down tube by the bottom bracket as well as the seat and chain stays due to decades of grime.   I've always thought it was different because it's a Ranger.  I could be wrong though, since this bike is twice my age and the crank and sprocket has been switched at some point.  At first I didn't like it and wanted a Schwinn guard, but I've come to like it and its uniqueness.  The adjustability of it is pretty cool too.  Currently, I have it set much lower and farther back than pictured.  It looks much better that way.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2015)

*on guard...*

I found a pic of Larock65's bike with guard shown on Schwinn. It's ok with me to run whatever guard you like; make Your schwinn a lil' dif than most...I dig it!



fattyre said:


> Almost 100 percent positive that mine hasn't had any other guard installed.  No marks at all on the seat stay.  The original paint is in really good shape on the down tube by the bottom bracket as well as the seat and chain stays due to decades of grime.   I've always thought it was different because it's a Ranger.  I could be wrong though, since this bike is twice my age and the crank and sprocket has been switched at some point.  At first I didn't like it and wanted a Schwinn guard, but I've come to like it and its uniqueness.  The adjustability of it is pretty cool too.  Currently, I have it set much lower and farther back than pictured.  It looks much better that way.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 17, 2015)

.................


----------



## fattyre (Feb 18, 2015)

Heres another. 


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?69623-41-Schwinn-DX


----------



## rigid76 (Feb 18, 2015)

fattyre said:


> Heres another.
> 
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?69623-41-Schwinn-DX




In his ad he states aftermarket chainguard, but I'm still not convinced. Why are there so many 41's with that guard, not 40's, but 41"s. I've studied my frame where a deluxe guard would have mounted on the chainstay, yes there is some paint loss in that area, but it's not consistent with a 2 piece clamp type mount.  If they were all chrome it would make sense that it was possibly an upgrade guard, but some I've seen were painted the same color as the frame.  The mystery continues....


----------



## rlhender (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a deluxe guard on Ebay now


----------



## rigid76 (Feb 19, 2015)

rlhender said:


> I have a deluxe guard on Ebay now




Email sent


----------



## Critter1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Old thread here..... In my attempts to research my chain guard, I came across this thread. I've always suspected it was an accessory chain guard since it had multiple mounting holes for the down tube clamp. This guard is very art deco in styling, which I love. It must be early 40s or very late 30s. Either way, its a good one. I have it mounted to a 42' Hawthorne frame on a build I just finished. I copied the feather design from the guard and made a stainless tank plate to match.

Here's a before and after of the guard. There were no signs of chrome left at all. It was only surface rust that cleaned right up with a glass bead blast.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 20, 2018)

I noticed that all of those bikes have footed headbadges, I can't tell if they're all the same badges, but maybe they were all put on by the dealer for whatever reason.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 21, 2018)

rigid76 said:


> So I have this 41 Autocycle with this unusual chain guard.  I studied the frame for markings thinking maybe it originally had a deluxe chain guard but there aren't any.  I searched the internet and found 3 1941 Schwinns with this guard, DX with aluminum fenders, cantilever Autocycle with painted fenders, and a C model with painted fenders. So I'm just assuming it's original but would love to find out more about it.  If you have a bike with the guard or literature please post.
> View attachment 194829View attachment 194830



I love the bike!


----------

